# desktop icons rearrange themselves



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi. I searched for an answer to this problem and came up with this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/t364333&highlight=desktop+icons+rearranged+startup.html

My problem is exactly the same as described in that thread. I arrange the desktop icons to where I want them, then when I reboot, they come up rearranged seemingly on their own -- not every time, but much of the time. I do have "Auto Arrange" unchecked. Here is my current HijackThis log for you:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:58:09 PM, on 6/28/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BILLP STUDIOS\WINPATROL\WINPATROL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUNBELT SOFTWARE\COUNTERSPY CLIENT\SUNASDTSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUNBELT SOFTWARE\COUNTERSPY CLIENT\SUNASSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\HJT\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dslstart.verizon.net/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Grandma Joan
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SUNASDTSERV] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUNBELT SOFTWARE\COUNTERSPY CLIENT\SUNASDTSERV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - Startup: spywareblaster.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster\spywareblaster.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E8FD788-C323-4357-AB76-7CBCEFBA573C} (SpyBouncer.SBDownloader) - http://www.spybouncer.com/downloader.ocx
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_ansi.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

(BTW, Grandma Joan is my mother -- I did that)

If there is anything else that you need from me, just let me know. Thanks.

kdd9


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

Are you using ummmm, win98 because theres no help for you there... sometimes it just happens when the pc refreshes itself yu know. You can't help it unless you have winXP which has the 'align to grid' feature...


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, I'm sorry, I forgot to include that. I am using 98SE. It just seems strange to me that this should start happening all of a sudden. I've not had the problem before.
Thanks for the response, HotShot. (Nice looking system you've got there.)

kdd9


----------

